# Julian Laguna Classic bike event. Saturday June 27th, 2015



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Julian Laguna Classic Bike Ride: Saturday June 27th, 2015

Come join us for San Diego County's most scenic bike rides! Based out of Frank Lane Park right in the heart of the Historic Gold Mining town of Julian. Bring the family or friends and make a weekend of it.
Distances of 22 or 62 mile (100K). The 62 mile course takes in Pine Hills, Boulder Creek Road, Engineers Road, Cuyamaca Lake, Cuyamaca Rancho State Park, Pine Valley, and then to the top of Mount Laguna where you will begin your 20 mile mostly downhill blast back to Julian. Timing to the top of Mount Laguna will be offered to the 62 mile course riders.
The shorter 22 mile course does the Engineers Road Loop and then heads back to Julian from Lake Cuyamaca via Highway 79.
Your entry fee includes rest stops with water, energy drinks, PB&J sandwiches and bananas. And what Julian event would be complete without post ride Julian Pie and ice cream served along with refreshments! And all finishers receive an event medal.
Shirts are optional. New this year we are offering women's cut shirts!
Be a part of the annual Julian Laguna Classic!

Web site here: Julian Laguna Classic

Hope to see you there!
R&B Bicycle Club
julianactive.com


----------

